# new find ginger II



## Trying not to break it (Feb 3, 2005)

hi everyone, my newest find has been keeping me very busy. not to much time for the computer, as soon as she settles down i hope to be able to participate more. maybe i can train her to sniff out bottles? they are very smart. well back to taking care of the baby.   rhona


----------



## IRISH (Feb 4, 2005)

I've never dug one of them before [] .


 Nice pup [] .


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 4, 2005)

Do they come in any other color than the dark amber?[]


 Watch where you step in the middle of the night...[]


 Keep on puppin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 4, 2005)

They do dig alot, but I don't think it's for bottles.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 5, 2005)

hi all, thanks for looking and sharing my priceless find.   back & tan are standard, there are a few other rarer colors than amber.  if nothing else if you get out of bed during the night, you but your shoes on if there still there.  oh yea, when you come home from work, check the entrance way before you step in.   they are trained to find people, bombs and drugs, why not bottles. i let you know how that goes.   rhona


----------



## diggs (Feb 5, 2005)

she is precious.I have a siberian husky with big blue eyes.I got him very young.He is a year old now,Like owner like dog,he dug up an old red marble in his dog run.Maybe I should take him digging with me. p.s. watch where you walk,they leave little surprises for you.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 5, 2005)

hi diggs,i think husky's are pretty dogs,   pretty eyes. my typing is slow, i have my 14lb baby in my lap a sleep. try putting a few marbles down, and if your dog sniffs them , good boy and a treat, they learn fast.  as long as he dosn't try to eat them. i have to wait till ginger is a little older, we are still working on paper training and sit.  she is doing pretty good with sit.  good luck digging.  rhona


----------

